# RCN-branded TiVo now available in DC



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

The TiVo Premiere box made exclusively for RCN cable customers is now available to the Washington, DC market:

http://www.rcn.com/dc-metro/digital-cable-tv/tivo-in-dc

Not too bad at $19.95/month. No additional cablecard fee and RCN VOD is operable.

A monumental day for TiVo.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

nycityuser said:


> The TiVo Premiere box made exclusively for RCN cable customers is now available to the Washington, DC market:
> 
> http://www.rcn.com/dc-metro/digital-cable-tv/tivo-in-dc
> 
> ...


Great day as long as it doesn't lock up like the first adopters of the Premieres have reported.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

donnoh said:


> Great day as long as it doesn't lock up like the first adopters of the Premieres have reported.


RCN has been testing it with some of their DC customers for several months so hopefully they worked out the kinks. They are only offering the old GUI until the new one can get fixed.

A test program was set up in their New York market last week.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I see that it supports RCN VOD. Out of curiosity, are they offering the VOD service to customers who own their own TiVos, or only to ones who rent through RCN?


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> I see that it supports RCN VOD. Out of curiosity, are they offering the VOD service to customers who own their own TiVos, or only to ones who rent through RCN?


Only those who rent from RCN can use VOD. I don't know if they can technologically offer it to those who own their TiVo and use a cablecard.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

cool...good for tivo


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what I am waiting for in my area. Tivo w/no commitment, I'm in! I'm wondering what changes RCN does to the GUI, etc.. If they messed it up even more with ads and channels you do not get (to order this channel, yadda yadda). 

Overall, I'm extremely hesitant on the Premiere since my lil' brother's locks up all the time. And this sounds like a much safer bet.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

nycityuser said:


> Only those who rent from RCN can use VOD. I don't know if they can technologically offer it to those who own their TiVo and use a cablecard.


I don't believe it is is technological limitation since they say it is the same hardware. It does have an RCN specific software load and pre-paired cable card, but that is more operations than technology. I think they just want to maintain control to keep support costs in line.


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

RCN will be using the SD UI until Tivo fixes the kinks of the HD UI.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Less than nine months from announcement to roll out. Not bad. Great job TiVo and RCN. :up:

So does RCN sort out getting some kind of network connection to the box if the customer doesn't have one?


----------



## jondar (Aug 15, 2004)

I believe at the moment they require that you have RCN's internet service as well to support both the guide updates and the VOD access.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

jondar said:


> I believe at the moment they require that you have RCN's internet service as well to support both the guide updates and the VOD access.


Do they put in a regular ethernet jack at the TiVo or do they use some network over coax or power solution? Presumably there's an extra charge for such things.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> I see that it supports RCN VOD. Out of curiosity, are they offering the VOD service to customers who own their own TiVos, or only to ones who rent through RCN?


VOD will only work with TiVo DVRs issued by RCN. You will not be able to have your personal DVR made to work with their VOD service.



jondar said:


> I believe at the moment they require that you have RCN's internet service as well to support both the guide updates and the VOD access.


Yes, the RCN TiVo DVR will only be available to RCN customers who use RCN as their ISP. If you use another internet service provider, RCN will only provide you with their standard DVR.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Woah ... I guess no one can say anymore that the TIVO Premiere cannot support VOD. I wonder if the MRV is different .. not copy but streaming to avoid any issues with the CC Byte. I would seriously consider this if offered by Comcast.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ghuido said:


> Woah ... I guess no one can say anymore that the TIVO Premiere cannot support VOD. I wonder if the MRV is different .. not copy but streaming to avoid any issues with the CC Byte. I would seriously consider this if offered by Comcast.


TiVoJerry did not say if the hardware on RCN TP/TPXL is identical to the retail TP/TPXL, and only the downloaded software is different. If the PROM is different that is hardware, as I have no knowledge that the PROM can be reloaded/updated from any TiVo downloads.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

lessd said:


> TiVoJerry did not say if the hardware on RCN TP/TPXL is identical to the retail TP/TPXL, and only the downloaded software is different. If the PROM is different that is hardware, as I have no knowledge that the PROM can be reloaded/updated from any TiVo downloads.


I can dream for it at Comcast.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

ghuido said:


> Woah ... I guess no one can say anymore that the TIVO Premiere cannot support VOD. I wonder if the MRV is different .. not copy but streaming to avoid any issues with the CC Byte. I would seriously consider this if offered by Comcast.


The MRV is copying, not streaming, and is subject to copyright protection. Right now RCN copy protects some of the premium suites: HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, The Movie Channel. They just started this a couple of months ago - they used to protect nothing.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, RCN ended up making a bad decision and have deactivated Netflix streaming and Amazon VOD on their TiVo boxes. I guess they didn't want competition to their own VOD. Here are the specs on their box:

http://www.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-rcn/index.html


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i wonder why they would keep blockbuster but not AVOD?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Mike-Mike said:


> i wonder why they would keep blockbuster but not AVOD?


Blockbuster would likely agree to any terms at all.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Or they could figure blockbuster will be gone by the end of the year.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

lessd said:


> TiVoJerry did not say if the hardware on RCN TP/TPXL is identical to the retail TP/TPXL, and only the downloaded software is different. If the PROM is different that is hardware, as I have no knowledge that the PROM can be reloaded/updated from any TiVo downloads.


The hardware should be the same.

It may have a different TSN prefix though, which would allow different software to only run on it, or the same software running on both, but different features be enabled based on the TSN.

The PROM could be different, since the TSN and related keys are supposedly embedded into the new style PROM chip. Aparently "Fuses" are blown to prevent re-flashing the chip. (Source: that other TiVo hacking site)


----------



## j2sheck (May 2, 2010)

Anyone having issues registering for their RCN Tivo online? I've followed their instructions, going to tivo.com/manage, clicking "Have a TiVo from your cable company? click here to create an account." and entering my information. Every time I submit I get this message:

We're sorry, but we could not find your customer record based on the information that you entered. Please verify your information and try again. If you have tried unsuccessfully several times and still need assistance, please call TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486.

I spoke to 2 people at Tivo, the first guy had no idea, and the second guy tried to access my account information but in the end told me it was an RCN issue and they had to help me through it since some part of my activation is routed through them (which seems odd, since I'm trying to create an account on tivo.com, but I bit).

I spoke to 3 people at RCN who had NO idea what was going on. You can definitely tell they're BRAND new to this stuff, as each person I spoke to was more and more flummoxed and dependent on reading "canned" responses. I was finally put on hold for a while just when I thought they were onto something, and I when they came back a FOURTH person had been put on, sounding both angry and apologetic &#8212; she was definitely the manager. She said my problem had nothing to do with RCN and needs to be handled by &#8212; lo and behold &#8212; Tivo. She abruptly said she sent a notice to Tivo that they shouldn't be sending people to RCN, and there was nothing else they could do. Anyway, I'm not playing the phone game, so I decided I'll wait a week or so to let RCN work out their kinks.

Anyone else having problems registering? It kind of sucks not being able to do any of the online Tivo stuff. And it's especially odd since there's a long section in the pamphlet RCN gave me that says "IMPORTANT: Register your RCN TiVo".


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

A question about prices.

This is not buying the TiVo at all but renting it from the cable company for $20 per month?

Also, the bundles RCN offers, are those first 12 months introductory prices, subject to a steep increase a year later, or are we here in NC getting royally screwed by Time-Warner?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

> Anyone having issues registering for their RCN Tivo online? I've followed their instructions, going to tivo.com/manage, clicking "Have a TiVo from your cable company? click here to create an account." and entering my information. Every time I submit I get this message:
> 
> We're sorry, but we could not find your customer record based on the information that you entered. Please verify your information and try again. If you have tried unsuccessfully several times and still need assistance, please call TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486.
> 
> I spoke to 2 people at Tivo, the first guy had no idea, and the second guy tried to access my account information but in the end told me it was an RCN issue and they had to help me through it since some part of my activation is routed through them (which seems odd, since I'm trying to create an account on tivo.com, but I bit).


I read the PDF explaining the "set-up" and the way I interpreted it the rental was the price quoted and the TiVo service is "in addition to" that fee!

I believe you need to start by activating your RCN TiVo box!

Here I believe is the welcome pdf, see the "Getting Started" near the start I believe in section IV

http://www.rcn.com/images/pdfs/tivo/RCN_VG_Welcome.pdf


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow.. so $20 a month is just to rent the Tivo? You would still have the Tivo data fee added to that? If that's true.. then this is really aimed at the miss informed or those who cannot afford the initial outlay of cash to buy a Tivo. I was even on the fence of renting vs buying when I thought the $20 included the Tivo data fee... Now it's a no brainer. Sheesh.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Look at the comparison chart linked in the OP.

http://www.rcn.com/dc-metro/digital-cable-tv/tivo-in-dc

Regular TiVo is cited as costing "$299.99 *plus service*" while both TiVo and the RCN DVR are cited as just "Monthly Rental Fee". That makes it pretty clear that the RCN TiVo is offered on the same terms as their own DVR - just a monthly rental.

I think the point of confusion is that since TiVo is servicing these DVRs you do still have to activate them with TiVo. RCN probably has to forward some information to TiVo for each provisioned DVR, which is where j2sheck is probably running into problems.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

nrc said:


> Look at the comparison chart linked in the OP.
> 
> http://www.rcn.com/dc-metro/digital-cable-tv/tivo-in-dc
> 
> ...


 I would think that when you use the: https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-mma/activate/activate.do that the entry of the "product code" identifies the box as the TiVo provided by RCN. I believe the message on that page regarding Comcast/DirecTV are regarding "OTHER" boxes.

My point was/is the box needs activated before you can establish an "account"!!


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

j2sheck said:


> Anyone having issues registering for their RCN Tivo online?


I would post your problem on this bulletinboard:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rcn

RCN staff participates in that board and they will offer assistance if you post. You should register on that board first so that they can send you instant messages and you can respond with IMs. One of the guys working on the RCN TiVo implementation is on that board.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Very cool. It looks like you can use Tivo Desktop too. I wonder if the new Directv box will have most of the SA features like this one does.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

nycityuser said:


> Well, RCN ended up making a bad decision and have deactivated Netflix streaming and Amazon VOD on their TiVo boxes.


Au contraire, a brilliant decision by RCN.

Just a few days ago, someone reported a Netflix induced crash of his Premiere. I of course posted a snarky reply saying "don't do that". Yet others posted that their TiVos never crashed using Netflix. But you can search the forums for many many many posts reporting crashes.

TiVo works great for recording off cable. None of my TiVo HDs have screwed up recording shows in years (excepting what I believe were MyDVR problems). The basic functionality works quite well. So why should RCN risk problems, especially when Netflix is (more or less) a competitor?

You want Netflix, *buy a TiVo!* Ya pays your money, ya takes your chances.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

If the RCN TIVO locks up anytime during the month, call in to have the $19.95 fee waived for that month.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Considering how Directv watered down the old Tivos... I'd say RCN has done a good job allowing the features that they did.



Phantom Gremlin said:


> Au contraire, a brilliant decision by RCN.
> 
> Just a few days ago, someone reported a Netflix induced crash of his Premiere. I of course posted a snarky reply saying "don't do that". Yet others posted that their TiVos never crashed using Netflix. But you can search the forums for many many many posts reporting crashes.
> 
> ...


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

magnus said:


> Considering how Directv watered down the old Tivos... I'd say RCN has done a good job allowing the features that they did.


I agree. Additionally, it looks like RCN may be willing to enable those features once they are stable. So the think is likely to be quite full featured in the coming months.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that a Tivo person said yes in one of the other RCN threads. I'd take a quick poke through those.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

It is likely the info you are entering into the TiVo website doesn't match what RCN activated the box under. Find out exactly what info RCN activated your box under (full name, email, phone, zip). If one piece of info doesn't match, they should update their records.

If you already have a TiVo account, this info needs to match...if it doesn't, call TiVo to merge the accounts.



j2sheck said:


> Anyone having issues registering for their RCN Tivo online? I've followed their instructions, going to tivo.com/manage, clicking "Have a TiVo from your cable company? click here to create an account." and entering my information.
> 
> <<snip>>
> 
> Anyone else having problems registering? It kind of sucks not being able to do any of the online Tivo stuff. And it's especially odd since there's a long section in the pamphlet RCN gave me that says "IMPORTANT: Register your RCN TiVo".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The Engadget HD discussion of this says that you get no content off of the Internet.. (Yes, I did read the previous mention that blockbuster works.)


----------



## j2sheck (May 2, 2010)

I had already activated (or rather the RCN man had activated) when I was having registration problems.

@nycityuser thanks for the link. It looks like someone has posted similar issues there, and RCN yesterday (5/3) had identified the problem, and it was indeed on their end, and not TiVo's or the user's. Seems like an RCN rep on the thread has found the issue and rectified.

I'll try this again when I get home, hopefully problem's solved! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Au contraire, a brilliant decision by RCN.
> 
> Just a few days ago, someone reported a Netflix induced crash of his Premiere. I of course posted a snarky reply saying "don't do that". Yet others posted that their TiVos never crashed using Netflix. But you can search the forums for many many many posts reporting crashes.
> 
> ...


I use the Netflix everyday and I have never had a crash, but I'm OTA


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

j2sheck said:


> I had already activated (or rather the RCN man had activated) when I was having registration problems.
> 
> @nycityuser thanks for the link. It looks like someone has posted similar issues there, and RCN yesterday (5/3) had identified the problem, and it was indeed on their end, and not TiVo's or the user's.


You're welcome.

Yeah, I've used RCN for 13 years and TiVo for about 6 years. If I had to guess which one screwed up I would have put a lot of money on RCN. And their clueless offshore technical support "staff" makes matters even worse.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

So if I understand this right, using TiVo via RCN is $20/month just for hardware rental (includes CableCard I would assume) + a separate service contract of your choice from TiVo?

If that's the case then it's a hefty price to pay just to get RCN VOD as an extra while losing Netflix streaming... Though I suppose you get hardware "insurance" - should hardware go bad you simply swap it out for another like any other cable box. Still, would not even consider it for a second on those terms.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

moyekj said:


> So if I understand this right, using TiVo via RCN is $20/month just for hardware rental (includes CableCard I would assume) + a separate service contract of your choice from TiVo?


No! For $20 per month you get everything from RCN - the equipment and DVR service. It's like any other DVR rental from a cable company.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

PLUS.. you might get away with the $40+ ripoff truck roll charge for just getting a M-card for your new Premiere. Dunno if they require a truck roll for this or if you could just pick one up at the office, but here's hoping.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

meh, after 2.5 years you are wasting your money. You can get a Premiere plus Lifetime for $600. After 2.5 years it's free forever.

Then again, if VOD is important to you, that's another story. It's not, to me. However I don't see why they couldn't update the Premiere to allow it if the RCN boxes can do it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

b_scott said:


> meh, after 2.5 years you are wasting your money. You can get a Premiere plus Lifetime for $600. After 2.5 years it's free forever.
> 
> Then again, if VOD is important to you, that's another story. It's not, to me. However I don't see why they couldn't update the Premiere to allow it if the RCN boxes can do it.


I would only consider it a waste of money if after 2 years there wasn't a new TiVo. At the rate hardware prices are dropping and in 2 years depending on the FCC changes, there may very well be a new box.

Look at hard drive prices alone. In the last 3 months 1.5TB drives have dropped to $90 or less and 2tb for $120.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

the difference is after 2.5 years if there is a new Tivo, you can sell your Premiere with Lifetime for very close to what you paid. You'd be out maybe $50-100. With the RCN box you're out the sub fee, so $600. With nothing to show for it.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

In the "own vs rent" battle, I was glad to own my TiVo as a long-time RCN customer. When Verizon started offering FIOS in my building a few months ago I was able to switch content providers while maintaining my TiVo service. All of my recordings and season passes remained intact. The switch was fairly seamless.

Had I been using RCN's DVR I would have lost everything and had to start over.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

This is also assuming you have the $699 to buy a TiVo Premiere with lifetime.

I realize the advantage to lifetime if you sell your TiVo, but even those drop. You can buy TiVo HD with lifetime on ebay for around $400.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

nycityuser said:


> No! For $20 per month you get everything from RCN - the equipment and DVR service. It's like any other DVR rental from a cable company.


If this is true, I think it's smart pricing. Finally, TiVo does something right.

There are many people who currently pay $20/mo to the cable company to rent an inferior DVR. Those people don't care that for that same amount of money they could own a TiVo free and clear after a few years.

This pricing isn't for me (I have 4 lifetimed TiVo HDs), and it's probably not for most of the members here. But it *is* for Joe Sixpack, the typical TV viewer.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

It's good that ONE of these cable relations are finally working out

From a practical point of view I don't know why anyone would rent when you can buy a FULL FEATURED Premiere instead.


----------



## Alcatraz (Nov 22, 2000)

1) If the box has a problem, RCN owns it and will replace it. The down side to owning TiVo with lifetime is that you have to pay for the exchange once the short warranty ends. Plus I've read that they also charge to move lifetime to the replacement if the exchange happens 3 years after the activation. So, in addition to paying $700 for the box and service, you may have to pay a couple hundred more only a few years later if you need an exchange.

2) If you don't really care about Netflix and Amazon, or you can obtain them through other means, you now have VOD as an option.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

deandashl said:


> From a practical point of view I don't know why anyone would rent when you can buy a FULL FEATURED Premiere instead.


I currently rent two of the POS Motorola DVRs from Comcast for $16/month each. If I could rent a Premiere instead for only a few bucks a month more, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

gweempose said:


> I currently rent two of the POS Motorola DVRs from Comcast for $16/month each. If I could rent a Premiere instead for only a few bucks a month more, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


so you're paying $144 more a year to rent your Moto boxes than a Tivo sub on both would be ($9.95 X 2). With the upgrade offer, the Premiere boxes are $239 apiece. So after 3.5 years, you break even - and then if you want to sell the Tivos you have money back from the sale.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You forgot the cable card fees and possible additional outlet fee. He may also not have a Tivo that qualifies for upgrade. Also if these were the only Tivos it would be 12.99+9.99 before the other fees.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Actually, I deleted my previous post.

For the fella who has two POS MOTO DVR's at $32/month. And says 2 TiVo's is too expensive.

It's TiVo's fault. TiVo decided they don't want his business. 

If TiVo came out with a third tuner DVR and streaming extenders like Moxi, he WOULD SAVE money AND have a superior DVR system. He may even save MORE money than that on his cable bill if they are charging him for the extra outlets, etc.

If the P XL was a 3rd tuner unit with extenders, I'd have P XL and one extender already.

But then a 3rd tuner TiVo might shake the tree with those cable deals TiVo is trying to get off the ground. Like the handful of subscribers TiVo has gotten from Comcast from the last 3??? years??? Don't want risk loosing THAT big revenue stream.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

He wouldnt be saving money until after 2 years or so depending on the cost of that setup. I think Moxi is 799 for a 3 tuner model with1 mate. This assumes 3 tuners is enough and he doesnt use VOD since otherwise he would have to supplement that with Netflix or Amazon. Plus the 2 years payoff doesnt take into the cost of cable card rentals.

For example Fios is 14.99 for a HD dvr. Tivo would be 12.99+9.99+3.99+3.99 or $1 more a month before I even pay for the hardware. These days it isnt always cheaper but then again this the reason for some of the letters sent to the FCC about cable labs costs.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> For example Fios is 14.99 for a HD dvr. Tivo would be 12.99+9.99+3.99+3.99 or $1 more a month before I even pay for the hardware. These days it isnt always cheaper but then again this the reason for some of the letters sent to the FCC about cable labs costs.


If you prepay 3 years of TiVo service for $299 it comes to $8.31 per month. So two TiVos would be:

$8.31 + $8.31 + $3.99 + $3.99 = $24.60 plus the cost of the hardware. That's $5.38 per month less than FIOS. Put the difference towards the TiVo purchase.

By the way, RCN only charges $1.50 for a cablecard so the math would be different for them. Owning the TiVo looks more favorable for RCN.

And the prepaid TiVo service is transferable to a different unit should you decide to upgrade hardware at any time (or if the hardware fails). Lifetime service is tied to the particular unit, while prepaid service is not.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

and that 5.38 would pay off your two Tivos in 112 months or 9 years and 4 months.

On RCN the break even price would be 3 years and around 5 months using 1.50 cable cards and the 299 prepay on 2 units.

My point is it doesnt really save you that much money and not that it isnt worth it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

deandashl said:


> Actually, I deleted my previous post.
> 
> For the fella who has two POS MOTO DVR's at $32/month. And says 2 TiVo's is too expensive.
> 
> ...


How is a system superior when one, you can't transfer shows to a PC for permanent storage, and two, you can only program recordings from the main box? Why would I want to get out of bed, go to another room, turn on the TV, just to record something?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

For someone with a RCN unit, what software version does it report?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> He wouldn't be saving money until after 2 years or so depending on the cost of that setup ... This assumes 3 tuners is enough and he doesnt use VOD ...


I do use VOD. This is the main reason why I rent the Moto boxes. I already have five high defnition TiVos, so it's not a matter of tuners. The bottom line is that I pay a lot of money to Comcast, and I like to be able to take advantage of their VOD offerings. That's not to say that I don't supplement it with Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, etc... but the fact of the matter is that there is a lot of stuff available on Comcast VOD that my family watches.


----------

